# To Purigen or not to Purigen...



## dhgyello04

Hello,
I have a simple yet probably stupid question. If you have a planted tank with shrimp, can you or should you use Seachem Purigen as part of your filter media? I know it is good for the shrimp, but what I don’t know is this. Is it bad for the plants? Can someone help me on this?

-Don


----------



## fresh.salty

Seemed to turn mostly rust colored in my filters and never very dark.


----------



## TankZen

I see a lot of people here use Purigen. I'd like to know what people think about this to.... after hearing so many people use it I am planning to put them in my filters.


----------



## farmhand

The main problem with using Purigen is that your water becomes so clear that you see all the smudges on your glass. :icon_roll


----------



## DKShrimporium

Purigen is a synthetic polymer binding agent that "sticks" to organic waste molecules. Some organic waste molecules if left unbound would degrade into nitrogenous waste. Purigen will super-clean your water at first, until all the binding sites get full (it gets less efficient over time as the binding sites get used up - they allegedly can be re-charged by bumping off the molecules using bleach but this only bumps a proportion of the filled sites, so used, re-charged Purigen is less efficient than brand-new Purigen.)

Using Purigen will not harm shrimp, but neither is it necessary if you have a healthy planted tank. It might be helpful if you have bad tank hygiene or if you perpetually overfeed, but both these problems are better solved by correcting the problem, not slapping on the band-aid.

DK


----------



## WATduh

I started using Purigen about a month ago because I heard it was ok to use with planted tanks- doesn't remove the beneficial nutrients from your water.

Yes- it HIGHLY polishes your water. Seriously- sometimes it looks like there is no water in your tank. 

My only gripe about it is that I have a HOB filter. Purigen is very fine and so is the mesh bag it comes in. I'm not even sure if it's supposed to be used in HOBs. Sometimes, I'm a little nervous about water flow and backing up my filter. I've thought about making some custom Purigen bags with inert plastic spacers- to help the water flow. Has anybody done this?

Anybody else use Purigen in HOB filters? (Sorry for stealing the thread a little bit):icon_eek:


----------



## dhgyello04

greenisgood said:


> Using Purigen will not harm shrimp, but neither is it necessary if you have a healthy planted tank. It might be helpful if you have bad tank hygiene or if you perpetually overfeed, but both these problems are better solved by correcting the problem, not slapping on the band-aid.
> 
> DK


Thanks DK
I only wanted to make sure that my new shrimp will be ok in the long run in case I get a little sloppy with my water chem…. I have been doing the WC twice a week with 30% tap and 70% distilled like you have mentions in a separate message. That seems to keep the nitrate level down to a safe zone. I just wanted a backup plan.

I appreciate everyone that has chimed in on this.

-Don


----------



## discuspaul

farmhand said:


> The main problem with using Purigen is that your water becomes so clear that you see all the smudges on your glass. :icon_roll


LOL - But it's true - Purigen is a great clarifier/purifier.
I've used it for a long time in my planted discus tank with very satisfying results. Doesn't harm plants at all - works well in HOB filters - you simply need an extremely fine-meshed bag, or double bag it well, to prevent the very fine particles from dispersing into your water. Try it - I think you'll like it.


----------



## lauraleellbp

I use Purigen primarily as a "water polisher"- especially to remove tannins, which I normally have alot of in my tanks.

However, I also consider it a "backup" safety measure, should I ever have an ammonia spike.

You probably should make sure your nitrates don't bottom out as it will absorb a hefty portion of the waste from your bioload, but that's not an issue for most people, especially if you're dosing ferts.



WATduh said:


> My only gripe about it is that I have a HOB filter. Purigen is very fine and so is the mesh bag it comes in. I'm not even sure if it's supposed to be used in HOBs. Sometimes, I'm a little nervous about water flow and backing up my filter. I've thought about making some custom Purigen bags with inert plastic spacers- to help the water flow. Has anybody done this?
> 
> Anybody else use Purigen in HOB filters? (Sorry for stealing the thread a little bit):icon_eek:


I use it in HOB filters. In my AquaClears, I just replace the bag of carbon with Purigen instead, and that would not cause water flow issues. However, a friend of mine tried using some plumbed into a closed circuit filtration system, and the Purigen bunched up, clogged the pipe, and eventually exploded into those tiny little balls all over his tank. He was NOT a happy camper... so I do think there's some validity to your concern, depending on exactly how/where you're using it in your particular filter setup.


----------



## chad320

I works in a short amount of time and IMO is better used for hours and not days.


----------



## WATduh

lauraleellbp said:


> I use it in HOB filters. In my AquaClears, I just replace the bag of carbon with Purigen instead, and that would not cause water flow issues. However, a friend of mine tried using some plumbed into a closed circuit filtration system, and the Purigen bunched up, clogged the pipe, and eventually exploded into those tiny little balls all over his tank. He was NOT a happy camper... so I do think there's some validity to your concern, depending on exactly how/where you're using it in your particular filter setup.


Lauralee, I used to use it in my old AquaClear as well. Never had a water flow issue. I upgraded to the C-series recently and the chamber design is a little more "compact". The Purigen bag fits very tightly in the chamber. I kinda miss the older basket style- but no issues yet. I just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Buc_Nasty

I took my purigen out after running it straight for about 6 months until it was very dark brown. I always had crystal clear water, but now without the purigen its noticeably cloudier, and makes me wonder if there's an underlying problem with my tank. 

I'm not sure if it gets "less useful" after being recharged, but i put it in a 50% bleach solution overnight and it looks to the eye as clean as it was the day I got it after being extremely dark brown. i haven't put it back in the tank yet, but running a new carbon cartridge in my ac110 hasn't done anything for the cloudiness. 

I'm not sure if its a matter of purigen making normal, healthy water ridiculously clear, or my having unhealthy water and purigen hiding the symptoms. The cloudiness is a faint white tint to the water if anyone has suggestions it'd be appreciated.


----------



## FDNY911

Well I had my bag of 250ML and 100ML Purigen removed from my eheims when I broke down my 120 which never ever seemed to clear up. They were as brown as the wood they were trying to clean lol. I did the 1:1 bleach/water solution to recharge it and it really didn't clear up at all to be honest. Then I used that Seachem Prime that it recommended to remove the bleach/chlorine, boy does that stuff stink, baddddd.

I let it sit for 24 hrs in the bleach/water solution, then another 24 hrs in the Prime/water solution. Well suffice to say it still smelled of bleach so I used a large bottle of my API De-chlorinater, so I'll check it tomorrow. Chances are that I will throw it away since it hasn't really turned any other color other than brown. 

IME, don't leave it in there for too long of a time. If it's turned brownish then begin the recharging immediately. Like the directions say, if it smells like bleach then add the Prime or similar de-chlorinator. Luckily for me I happen to have an extra 100ml still in the box.


----------



## FDNY911

It does say it gets less useful after recharging it a few times.


----------



## discuspaul

Yes, you do need to replace it after re-charging it 4-6 times - but it certainly does produce better water clarity than carbon. Boyd's Chemi-Pure is almost as good as Purigen IMO.
When you re-charge Purigen, I have found that full strength bleach does a much better job. Leave it 24 hours, then rinse, and re-rinse, in fresh conditioned water every day for at least 2 days, up to 4 days.


----------



## Chewyy

I just started using purigen and I love it.


----------



## lauraleellbp

discuspaul said:


> Yes, you do need to replace it after re-charging it 4-6 times - but it certainly does produce better water clarity than carbon. Boyd's Chemi-Pure is almost as good as Purigen IMO.
> When you re-charge Purigen, I have found that full strength bleach does a much better job. Leave it 24 hours, then rinse, and re-rinse, in fresh conditioned water every day for at least 2 days, up to 4 days.


I've got several bags that are 3+ years old. I couldn't count how many times I've recharged them, but it's every few months. I do sometimes have to bleach them 2x to get them clean, but they still work pretty well!

Chemi-Pure isn't something I'd use in a planted tank, personally, as it absorbs CO2.


----------



## bsmith

I love purigen. I let it sit in bleach for days and re soak it a few times to get it as clean as possible. Just make sure you let it sit in the prime/water for along time when your de-bleaching it. Do it a few times until you smell no more bleach.


----------



## farmhand

If you use two bags that are rotated, is it ok to let it dry out waiting to be used?


----------



## discuspaul

Sure


----------



## MChambers

*No*



farmhand said:


> If you use two bags that are rotated, is it ok to let it dry out waiting to be used?


You should not let it dry out. Keep it in a airtight container or bag so that it stays moist. You might want to read Seachem's advice at www.seachem.com.


----------



## farmhand

MChambers said:


> You should not let it dry out. Keep it in a airtight container or bag so that it stays moist. You might want to read Seachem's advice at www.seachem.com.


I think that is good advice and a small sealed tuber-ware should work.


----------



## JasonG75

I purchased it 2 months ago...it took 24 hours to clear up my tank. LOVE it and won't use anything but it from now own.


I wish though I knew what the slim coat products were that can cause Purigen to become TOXIC.


----------



## m3177o

WATduh said:


> I started using Purigen about a month ago because I heard it was ok to use with planted tanks- doesn't remove the beneficial nutrients from your water.
> 
> Yes- it HIGHLY polishes your water. Seriously- sometimes it looks like there is no water in your tank.
> 
> My only gripe about it is that I have a HOB filter. Purigen is very fine and so is the mesh bag it comes in. I'm not even sure if it's supposed to be used in HOBs. Sometimes, I'm a little nervous about water flow and backing up my filter. I've thought about making some custom Purigen bags with inert plastic spacers- to help the water flow. Has anybody done this?
> 
> Anybody else use Purigen in HOB filters? (Sorry for stealing the thread a little bit):icon_eek:


I put purigen in a panty hose and drop it in the hob filter. Works fine.


----------



## bsmith

m3177o said:


> I put purigen in a panty hose and drop it in the hob filter. Works fine.


Just make sure you change the panty hose every other time to every time you re charge. It is not a good time when your rinsing out the bag and it busts open on you and goes down the train. Purigen aint cheap. I just ended up purchasing the bag from them (seachem) its pretty much indestructible.


----------



## magicmagni

Purigen is great stuff. I think I like to buy it in the little packets that you throw in your filter. I used to make my own bag, but they ended up always finding their way out and making a mess.

I've used it for many years on my planted tank and never an issue with it. No negative effects on plants at all. I use two packets in my 120 gallon tank and have another two on "standby" that I rotate them with.

For recharging I find too that it helps to go a little more than 50% on the bleach to water ratio. I also find it helps to rinse it under the tap a bit and try to move around the beads inside as it seems the beads on the outside get cleaned ,but the inside ones don't. If you do this a few times and put back in the solution you'll notice better results. 

When you soak in dechorinator obviously make sure you pour out all the bleach and rinse it very well first and then soak it in water and a cap of prime. I like to also put a teaspoon of acid regulator in the mix too to help bring down the PH of the purigen although i don't know if that is really necessary.


----------



## flwrbed

well,
has anyone or will anyone not suggested its use. 
it does not effect ferts at all?
i love it on my fish only tanks but i have not used it on my planted tank.
just wondering


----------

